# Lowrance



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

What's the best fish finder out there for under 1500.00


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Everyone's definition of best is probably a little different so it's hard to answer that but if I were to go out looking I would buy one of the HDS units and get the biggest screen size I could afford.
I have Low Gen 1 HDS units and if anything happened to either of them I would go straight back out to get another HDS unit.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Pair of HDS 3's on my boat and love the reliability and quality Lowrance has offered for so many years. Bought my first in 1972 and use nothing else. You can get a HDS 9 Gen 3 Structure Scan for under that right now.


----------



## SpinnerNcranks (Nov 9, 2014)

i just bought a lowrance elite 12ti for $1499 its on sale to march 4th regular price is $2000 at basspro but picked mine up at cabelas. Did not yet use it tho yet just tossing it out there.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

just found a 9" HDS Gen2 at Avon Cabelas Bargain Cave for half the normal list of $1800 ... I know it's not Gen3 but only feature I'd really want that it doesn't have that my buddies Gen3 does is Chirp, admittedly a nice whistle and bell but I'll make do, the 9" screen is nicer than I'd otherwise afford and it'll take me all summer to figure this one out well enough to use it ... he paid $1500 for his on an eBay auction and it's only a 7" ... they also had a couple Hook 5's for also about half, something like $225 ... they're clearing out the last Hook models in general to make room for the newer ones, there were some 7" models left online for $4-500


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

The Ti are on sale now; $100 cashback
https://www.lowrance.com/contentass...f4e27190207/catch_a_great_deal_rebateform.pdf


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Anything Raymarine , the new axioms can be had in 9” for that


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

friends don't let friends buy Lowrance,


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Lowrance elite 12ti at 1499.00 plus $100 mail in rebate would be hard to beat for under $1500. Still on sale at Bass pro right now. Can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

do yourself a favor and look at a Furuno GP 1870 well within your price range and customer service second to none


----------



## Names (Jun 14, 2016)

Make sure to bargain cave finders aren’t floor models. It’s like buying a used police cruiser, it’s been beat on. I know my 4yo can’t go past the finders without playing with them. I talked with an associate and he said he wouldn’t let his buddies buy floor models. No returns.


----------

